# CNC Lathe - $1500 (Chico, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jun 5, 2019)

Is this missing a zero?

https://chico.craigslist.org/tls/d/chico-cnc-lathe/6905659827.html


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 5, 2019)

The price may be correct, I see a lot of CNC equipment in this price range.  The seller states it ''needs some work''.  Would be a great candidate for a controls upgrade if it's mechanically OK.


----------



## Karl_T (Jun 6, 2019)

Yep, you can buy Hardinge CHNCs for 1 - 2 K with dead controls.

I rebuilt one with a Camsoft control. It is a WONDERFUL machine when upgraded.  These machines have dc servos that are very easy to get running with AMC servo amps. Linux CNC and Ajax/Centroid  are other possible controls for upgrade.


----------

